# Fix-Kraft Schlauchboote



## pegga (20. Januar 2013)

Hi. 
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Fix Kraft Schlauchbooten?Sehen ja von den Fotos her gut aus.Ähneln  sehr den Zeepter Booten auch von den Daten. Sind sie Qualitativ mit Mission Craft oder Alroundmarine vergleichbar.Wollten uns 1 in 3,30m-3,60m fürs aktive fischen auf wels zulegen,da wir damit nicht auf Slipstellen angewiesen sind.Reicht der Platz im 3,60er zur Not für 4 Mann?
gruss pegga


----------



## ChY (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fix-Kraft Schlauchboote*

hast du zu dem Boot ein Link?

gruß


----------



## ulf (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fix-Kraft Schlauchboote*



pegga schrieb:


> Hi.
> [...]Reicht der Platz im 3,60er zur Not für 4 Mann?
> gruss pegga



Hallo

Da reicht der Platz für zwei, zur allergrößten Not für 3. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## pegga (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Fix-Kraft Schlauchboote*

Hier der Link zum Boot:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/917695-FIX-K...87?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item51a3a430d3


----------



## jkc (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fix-Kraft Schlauchboote*

Moin, möchte mich der Frage nach der Qualität nochmal anschließen - hat jemand schon mehrjährige Erfahrung mit so einem Teil?!

Dank und Gruß JK


----------

